# Removing Teeth



## Rescuemom (Nov 21, 2013)

Well.. Specifically... My rabbit, Crush, my Holland Lop has malocclusions. Bad. All four front teeth, and they all grow super fast, and I imagine are incredibly uncomfortable.

It has become increasingly difficult to regularly get him in to have them trimmed and I'm scared of doing it myself for fear of getting a lip or tongue. I have a new baby, I don't drive, my husband works extremely long hours and it's shift work, and I'm feeling horrible about the fact that sometimes his teeth get too long before we're able to get them trimmed again.

So... I would like to hear from those with more experience or knowledge than me:

1. What are the pros and cons?
2. Generally, what does a surgery like this cost(a general range is fine - am I looking at hundreds, or thousands?)?
3. How is recovery for the rabbit?
4. Can it make chewing or picking up things more difficult without those teeth?
5. Is there anything else I should be concerned about?

Crush is a relatively lazy rabbit, who is content to relax and eat hay.

Ultimately, I want to do what is best for all of us, especially him and it can cause him a lot of stress going back and forth to get his teeth trimmed, and to have them grow prior to having it done, and it's causing me stress because I feel terrible and the only thing I can think of at this point, is possibly having the surgery done or learning how to properly trim his teeth myself. 

Thank you, to anyone and everyone who reads/replies.

Crush's Mom.


----------



## Rescuemom (Nov 21, 2013)

So... Called around to a few Vet clinics in town. One judged me and hung up on me for even considering removing his teeth - they didn't put me on hold and I could hear them talking to the Vet. Or perhaps I just feel judged by her tone.. Either way. The other two won't quote me on surgery because they need to examine him first, trim his teeth as they are now and all of that will cost me just under $200 assuming his molars don't need to be done, which they very well might.. And their reasoning is it depends on how his teeth are, and whether or not he's a good candidate. Uhm... Good candidate? If he has no other health issues and I just want the incisors removed... Why not? It costs OUT THE BUTT to pay for a trimming through a Vet every three weeks. Anywhere from $46-68 and my usual girl can't do it right now. I'm stressed about the cost I could end up incurring, and I'm stressed for my poor rabbit(I can imagine it's stressful on their bodies to be placed under anesthesia to have teeth trimmed REGULARLY) and trying to figure stuff out.. and it's hard. Looks like I'm taking him to the Vet for an 'exam' and teeth trimming regardless. Sigh... sorry, needed to vent... He's my baby and I feel bad...


----------



## JBun (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't had to deal with this, but I think that the problem that can be encountered is if there are overgrown tooth roots and if removal is going to be possible, so I think they have to evaluate that with each individual rabbit. But that said, many have had it done for the well being of their rabbits. Constantly having to be into the vets and put under for dentals, is stressful for a rabbit to go through. If that vet office that hung up on you, didn't know enough about rabbits to know that teeth removal is a valid option, then you for sure don't want them touching your rabbit anyways. 

I don't see much sense in paying $200 for an exam and having the teeth trimmed if you are just going to be having them removed anyways, unless you don't have it done right away. You will need an exam and xrays though. But I would still insist on getting at least a general dollar amount before paying for an exam, just so you know what to expect, and also so you can decide what vet you want to go with before spending the money of having your rabbit examined and checked over. It wouldn't be an actual quote, that would come after the exam. Depending on the vet, the cost could be reasonable or very expensive.

Have you looked at these lists to find a vet? Also try phoning or emailing local rabbit rescues to get recommendations. There are several RO members from your area as well. You could try posting a thread looking for a good vet in your area, or sending a pm to local RO members asking for a recommendation.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/alberta-rabbit-savvy-vets-10558/
http://members.shaw.ca/cocoasun/CanadianRabbitVets.htm#Alberta
http://laservetcalgary.ca/

http://therabbitadvocate.blogspot.com/2009/11/health-special-malocclusion-in-rabbits.html
http://rabbit.org/when-teeth-turn-to-tusks/
http://rabbit.org/dental-disorders-in-rabbits/


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 21, 2013)

Which vets did you call? (If you don't want to post it publicly you can just PM me).

I don't see what is wrong with just getting them removed if it's really in his best interest.


----------



## NarniWonk (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi
I have a continental Giant rabbit (Her name is Narni Wonk) who suffered from malocclusion, (she got in a fight with another conti in her last home) I know the person I got her off well and they went to the vet and got her front teeth completely removed. I really strongly believe it is the best thing to do as like you, it's hard to regularly get her teeth cut, mainly because she's so massive!! Things to bare in mind however; for her, it took a couple of tries under anaesthetic to completely remove every bit of the teeth, because even the slightest bit left in can regrow and start it all all over again. Now I have a toothless bunny she has obviously lost the ability to bite things off before grinding them down with her molars so instead of hay she now eats freeze dried grass which I believe don't have quite such beneficial nutritional value as hay but it's easier for my big baby to eat! She is now so much more happy and comfortable because you're right it caused her a lot of stress each time she had her teeth clipped. Narni has now got a wonky jaw (hence the name) but as far as I can see it doesn't bother her. It is well worth looking into a vet who specialises in rabbits, as rabbit teeth are incredibly specialised themselves. All the best, I really hope it goes well!!


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think you should feel bad about it or let other people make you feel bad about it. Feel free to call the first vet back saying that you were disconnected before.

Teeth trimming is stressful for a rabbit, and there is a school of thought that says it's better for the rabbit in the long run to just have them removed. Whether or not you believe that, you are completely justified in taking steps to make your life with the rabbit easier. 

As for letting them get too long a few times--don't worry about it. Obviously you trim them when you can, but there's no shame in how you've been forced to let it go a little longer sometimes. So don't feel bad


----------



## Rescuemom (Nov 24, 2013)

It was Due South, and don't get me wrong, perhaps it just came across as judgemental. It might have simply been her confused and not knowing that you can safely have them removed for the wellness of the rabbit, but in the background, discussing it with the Vet, she sounded judgemental. "Why would someone do that?" etc.. Again, could have been just uneducated. But I didn't feel right anyway, and when I got disconnected, I just decided not to bother with them. The other two seemed far more knowledgeable and more friendly anyway(Avian and Exotic, and Avenida).

I'll probably get him the check up and everything done and get the x-rays done and find out if I can go that route. I think in the long run, it'll be better for him, as well as us. The lady I take him to is out of town, and my husband works wonky, long hours, and with a new four month old baby, that makes it even harder to make it there as I don't drive. 

I have also read a lot saying I would have to cut his hay into smaller pieces so he can pick it up easier to chew it better with his molars, so I expected that I'd have to adjust things for him. 

Thanks for the information everyone. Glad to hear of other rabbits doing well with it!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 24, 2013)

I HIGHLY recommend Avian and Exotic, Dr. Materi is our vet and she is an absolutely amazing person. I would highly recommend using her, she's always been very good to us, is very knowledgeable and she has done a number of difficult surgeries for us.

I know some people that use Avenida, I'm not a big fan but they are alright.

I can completely understand why you would remove them, it will probably be better for him in the long run


----------



## missyscove (Nov 24, 2013)

We have had members on here who have had incisor removals done on their rabbits and it can definitely be a good option and in the long run may be cheaper than periodic trimmings. It's essential to have his molars evaluated as well because while some rabbits just have malocclusion of their incisors often their molars / cheek teeth are also affected and those can't really be fully evaluated without anesthesia.


----------



## Xena (Nov 25, 2013)

Remove the teeth is the best solution.
A few years ago I adopted a 3 years old netherland dwarf buck with this problem. I cut his teeth for months, more I did it more he hated have is teeth cut. One day, when I was cuting a teeth he kick me and it stay in my nail trimer ( cheap extraction, lol ). Now he have all of his 4 front teeth remove. He is more happy and live very well without them.
He have no problem with is rabbit food, he can also eat hay. Banana are easy for him to eat, he can eat small slice of fruit and vegetable.
At 5-6 year old he is my oldest rabbit and one of the most sweet.


----------

